# Deep Learning/ Gaming Rig needed. Approx Rs. 1.3 Lakhs. Update: Total cost at  1.75Lakhs



## Croma_300 (Oct 18, 2018)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: The computer will be used for running deep learning models- Deep Neural Networks based on Tensorflow, Keras, PyTorch, Caffe and gaming AAA titles at 1080p at above 100-120 fps. Mostly the pc will run continuously for even days for deep learning training purposes under high gpu and cpu load( Max 2-3 days at one go).

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: The max I can spend is Rs 1.3 Lakhs but the lesser the better.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: Might overclock both the cpu and gpu but not decided on it as I think I will need a good cooler for that.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04 Dual boot

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: I need a 1 TB SSD and an additional 2 TB of HDD.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Yes I want to buy a 22 or 24 inch monitor. I want only 1080p resolution.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: I don't have anything that can be reused.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: By december mid or end I will finish. I plan to buy parts one by one as soon as I get my funds collected.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: No, I haven't built a desktop before but I will build it myself.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: I live in Bangalore so I was hoping SP Road will have cheap prices(If anyone has experience buying from there please let me know   ). 
I plan to buy EVGA 1080Ti SC Black Edition from newegg as EVGA has global warranty. 

I contacted AMD India and they have said AMD also provides global warranty for their CPUs so maybe I could buy Ryzen 2700x from newegg(I  don't know if Intel provides global warranty for their 8700k)

I intend to buy a Samsung 1TB SSD from Newegg. Since I haven't heard of SSDs failing and requiring warranty service and since that Samsung doesn't provide global warranty I am not completely sure where to buy it from. Newegg has this going for only Rs 12k.

Ram also the same thoughts. Whether to buy it locally or from Newegg.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I know 1080Ti is an overkill for 1080p but then I will be running all the AAA games in ultra. Also for deep learning purposes I would require more than 8GB of VRAM. I would also need a keyboard, mouse and speakers. Also if anyone could tell Ryzen is suitable for deep learning and how the power draw is going to be, it will be greatly helpful. I don't want to put a hole in my pocket paying the electricity bill.
Also which will be better - a 2700x or 8700k for deep learning? The 8700k is expensive plus I will have to buy an additional cooler also for that.


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2018)

AMD RYZEN 7 2700x-29,000
Gigabyte X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING-14,000
Kingston HyperX Predator RGB 8GB DDR4 3200MHz Memory HX432C16PB3A/8-6,200
Corsair Force LE 960GB-15,000
Seagate 2TB BARRACUDA (ST2000DM006)-5,100
Zotac GTX 1080 8GB GDDR5X Mini-44,000
Antec EDG750-8,100
Cooler Master MASTERBOX TD500L-4,400(Add Some fans for front Cooler Master MasterFan MF120L RGBx3)
Acer KG241Q-10,000

Total:-*1.36L*


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2018)

^ good config!


----------



## monkey (Oct 23, 2018)

Minion said:


> AMD RYZEN 7 2700x-29,000
> Gigabyte X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING-14,000
> Adata 8GB DDR4 RGB AX4U300038G16-SRS-7,000
> Corsair Force LE 960GB-15,000
> ...



 You missed 2TB HDD required by OP.


----------



## Minion (Oct 23, 2018)

monkey said:


> You missed 2TB HDD required by OP.



Done


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi guys especially Minion, thanks for the help. I greatly appreciate it. I already bought the RAM(2x8GB) from Primeabgb under the link you posted. I wanted to know is there a way I could cut down on the Mobo you specified. Do I have to spend 14k for it? Can you tell me why you suggested it? Any particular reason?


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> Hi guys especially Minion, thanks for the help. I greatly appreciate it. I already bought the RAM(2x8GB) from Primeabgb under the link you posted. I wanted to know is there a way I could cut down on the Mobo you specified. Do I have to spend 14k for it? Can you tell me why you suggested it? Any particular reason?



1)Motherboard most important component of computer better board comes with better VRM for more info read this Voltage regulator module - Wikipedia mobo with better VRMs generate less heat and ensures longevity of other components 

2)Quality of components will be higher too

3)feature Rich

Read this
Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming Review | bit-tech.net

My suggestion is don't compromise on mobo if budget is issue you can cut down on SSD(512GB) and HDD

*Samsung 860 EVO 500GB is available for 9,500*


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 24, 2018)

Minion said:


> 1)Motherboard most important component of computer better board comes with better VRM for more info read this Voltage regulator module - Wikipedia mobo with better VRMs generate less heat and ensures longevity of other components
> 
> 2)Quality of components will be higher too
> 
> ...


Can you provice the link for the SSD? I was planning to get the 1TB version from onlyssd.com or do you think it is a better idea to get it from Newegg.com since I heard SSDs have a low failure rate?


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> Can you provice the link for the SSD? I was planning to get the 1TB version from onlyssd.com or do you think it is a better idea to get it from Newegg.com since I heard SSDs have a low failure rate?


SAMSUNG 860 EVO 500GB Internal SSD (MZ-76E500BW)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2018)

don't buy gigabyte mobos especially if you care about overclocking & mobo VRM temps.


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> don't buy gigabyte mobos especially if you care about overclocking & mobo VRM temps.


Thank you for your input Mr. whitestar_999. Which one would you suggest then so that it fits my budget? Also I am getting a used gigabyteAorus 1080Ti from my friend. Is this GPU good?


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 25, 2018)

Also can anyone suggest a 1080p 144hz monitor which is good for gaming and for looking at it for a long time (for programming purpose)? I was thinking of getting one from the amazon sale till 28th and the one that meets my budget. The lower the price, the better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2018)

Buy Online | MSI X470 GAMING PLUS Motherboard | Price in India
Or if you want the best with a little more then:
MOTHERBOARD MSI X470 GAMING PRO


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy Online | MSI X470 GAMING PLUS Motherboard | Price in India
> Or if you want the best with a little more then:
> MOTHERBOARD MSI X470 GAMING PRO


I will go with the Gaming PLUS one. Thanks 
Also which would be better - Aorus 1080Ti or Asus Strix 1080Ti? I am getting both for cheaper price(used)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2018)

When it comes to gfx card quality the usually accepted order is:
Asus>Zotac>MSI>gigabyte

Also make sure that used gfx card was not used for mining(check for physical damage/wear tear too).


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 26, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> Also can anyone suggest a 1080p 144hz monitor which is good for gaming and for looking at it for a long time (for programming purpose)? I was thinking of getting one from the amazon sale till 28th and the one that meets my budget. The lower the price, the better.


Anything on this please?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2018)

@Nerevarine @Minion should have some good suggestions about monitors.


----------



## Minion (Oct 26, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> Anything on this please?


ACER GN246HL - 24 Inch 3D Gaming Monitor (1ms Response Time, 144Hz Refresh Rate, FHD TN Panel, DVI, HDMI, VGA)


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 28, 2018)

Minion said:


> ACER GN246HL - 24 Inch 3D Gaming Monitor (1ms Response Time, 144Hz Refresh Rate, FHD TN Panel, DVI, HDMI, VGA)


I will get back to you on this as there is someone who is willing to sell a samsung curve monitor 144hz 1080p for 18k. As soon as I get more details, I will update you guys.


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 28, 2018)

Also is a mechanical keyboard necessary. I will be gaming as well as programming(majority of the time) and I require an RGB backlit keyboard. Is this one a good choice COOLER MASTER MASTERKEYS LITE L Mem-Chanical Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Combo With Rgb Backlight   ? I don't want to spend so much on keyboard and mouse that's why I am skeptical about this.


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 30, 2018)

Is this a good monitor for gaming and programming? *www.amazon.in/Samsung-23-5-Curved-...&sr=8-3&keywords=samsung+144hz+gaming+monitor
OR should I go for this ? ACER GN246HL - 24 Inch 3D Gaming Monitor (1ms Response Time, 144Hz Refresh Rate, FHD TN Panel, DVI, HDMI, VGA)

PS. I might get the samsung curve monitor for 19k. Please advice which would be the right choice.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2018)

"Curved monitors" for productivity tasks like programming,are you sure?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 30, 2018)

Curved monitor doesnt give extra benefit for the sizes lesser than 30 inches. Just a gimmick imo.


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> "Curved monitors" for productivity tasks like programming,are you sure?


Honestly I don't have any clue about curved monitors. I wanted to know if it wouldn't cause any problem or eye strain when I write programs for long hours or play games for long hours. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Croma_300 (Oct 30, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Curved monitor doesnt give extra benefit for the sizes lesser than 30 inches. Just a gimmick imo.


Is it true? Because I was looking at 24 inches screen


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2018)

I think @Minion have some experience with these curved monitors.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 30, 2018)

Should you invest in a curved display?. As of now I could find only this decent article about curved monitors. Do watch some YouTube videos about this. I was also looking for monitors 2 month back came across few articles and videos where they did mention that curved monitors aren't that of useful when the screen size is less than 30". 

Also, the link to Samsung monitor you have mentioned has 16:9. Curved monitors go well with Ultrawide, i.e. 21:9. Better avoid these 3D and Curved like fancy terms and go for the good panel which has good reviews, cause it seems you have only around 15k left for your monitor.


----------



## Minion (Oct 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think @Minion have some experience with these curved monitors.


I have no experience in curved displays


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 1, 2018)

Okay so I won't go with curved displays. Is this a good one to buy for gaming and productivity?  It says it has 144 hz refresh rate.  *www.amazon.in/Acer-inch-60-96-Gami...30&sr=1-15-spons&keywords=monitor+144hz&psc=1


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 1, 2018)

Also shall I finalize on this motherboard for Ryzen 2700x if I intend to use precision boost or overclock in the future? Buy Online | MSI X470 GAMING PLUS Motherboard | Price in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2018)

Precision boost doesn't work with MSI mobo but you can still OC ryzen using the normal/old school way.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2018)

Also check this thread:
MSI motherboard no offset voltage, do I need to do manual overclocking?


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 1, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> Okay so I won't go with curved displays. Is this a good one to buy for gaming and productivity?  It says it has 144 hz refresh rate.  *www.amazon.in/Acer-inch-60-96-Gami...30&sr=1-15-spons&keywords=monitor+144hz&psc=1



Any opinions on this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2018)

Looks fine for a TN monitor.


----------



## ABHINAV MATHUR (Nov 2, 2018)

Minion said:


> AMD RYZEN 7 2700x-29,000
> Gigabyte X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING-14,000
> Kingston HyperX Predator RGB 8GB DDR4 3200MHz Memory HX432C16PB3A/8-6,200
> Corsair Force LE 960GB-15,000
> ...


In my opinion there's no need to spend much on Processor 2700 will work fine or any Intel processor because of single core and overall performance factor, deep learning workflows does requires quite good GPU.. 1080 is fine which you have suggested. Other thing is RAM, 2400Mhz is good and should have atleast 16GB of ram instead of 8..


----------



## ABHINAV MATHUR (Nov 2, 2018)

Another thing I will suggest to connect with system integrators in India, Lamdalabs and Ant PC provides solutions for Deep Learning, coming to Gaming there are other system integrators as well for eg mvp gaming .. why im suggesting them because of the overall factor value, else you can get parts from the sellers who provide solutions as well like smc international.

MOD EDIT: Removed links to sites. IIRC, Ant PC doesn't use good PSUs.


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 2, 2018)

ABHINAV MATHUR said:


> In my opinion there's no need to spend much on Processor 2700 will work fine or any Intel processor because of single core and overall performance factor, deep learning workflows does requires quite good GPU.. 1080 is fine which you have suggested. Other thing is RAM, 2400Mhz is good and should have atleast 16GB of ram instead of 8..


I have already purchased 3200Mhz 16GB RAM from Primeabgb when there was an offer running for 12.5k. Also I have bought Strix 1080Ti used from a friend of mine. Now I want to know whether the acer monitor I have posted the link above is good enough for gaming at 144 fps since it is 1080p display. Also what psu should I go with if I have the 1080Ti and a *2700x *if I intend to overclock the GPU and CPU in the future? Also what cabinet should I go for considering there is enough air circulation and it can accomodate the strix 1080Ti?


----------



## Minion (Nov 2, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> I have already purchased 3200Mhz 16GB RAM from Primeabgb when there was an offer running for 12.5k. Also I have bought Strix 1080Ti used from a friend of mine. Now I want to know whether the acer monitor I have posted the link above is good enough for gaming at 144 fps since it is 1080p display. Also what psu should I go with if I have the 1080Ti and a *2700x *if I intend to overclock the GPU and CPU in the future? Also what cabinet should I go for considering there is enough air circulation and it can accomodate the strix 1080Ti?


Buy Online | Corsair RM650x 650W Fully Modular Power Supply CP-9020091-UK | Price in India

Cabinet I mentioned has mesh in front so there will be no issue with air flow


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 2, 2018)

Minion said:


> Buy Online | Corsair RM650x 650W Fully Modular Power Supply CP-9020091-UK | Price in India
> 
> Cabinet I mentioned has mesh in front so there will be no issue with air flow


I couldn't find this psu anywhere as it is out of stock. Will this PSU be good for my build ? *www.amazon.in/Corsair-Power-Supplies-750W-CP-9020092-NA/dp/B015YEI9NQ


----------



## ABHINAV MATHUR (Nov 2, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> I have already purchased 3200Mhz 16GB RAM from Primeabgb when there was an offer running for 12.5k. Also I have bought Strix 1080Ti used from a friend of mine. Now I want to know whether the acer monitor I have posted the link above is good enough for gaming at 144 fps since it is 1080p display. Also what psu should I go with if I have the 1080Ti and a *2700x *if I intend to overclock the GPU and CPU in the future? Also what cabinet should I go for considering there is enough air circulation and it can accomodate the strix 1080Ti?


If you are Overclocking then there's no limit as such.. 750w Gold certified is enough for 2700x and 1080 Ti but if you are overclocking you can go for 850W but Gold Certified atleast.... for the monitor you can go for LG 24GM79G ..  For cabinet, you can go for NZXT S340 or NZXT 570X


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 2, 2018)

ABHINAV MATHUR said:


> If you are Overclocking then there's no limit as such.. 750w Gold certified is enough for 2700x and 1080 Ti but if you are overclocking you can go for 850W but Gold Certified atleast.... for the monitor you can go for LG 24GM79G ..  For cabinet, you can go for NZXT S340 or NZXT 570X


Do you mean if I want to overclock 750W is not enough? Also that monitor will overshoot my budget. Already I have stretched my budget to include the monitor. The acer monitor I mentioned, is it good? Also what about the corsair psu 750W mentioned above?


----------



## ABHINAV MATHUR (Nov 2, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> Do you mean if I want to overclock 750W is not enough? Also that monitor will overshoot my budget. Already I have stretched my budget to include the monitor. The acer monitor I mentioned, is it good? Also what about the corsair psu 750W mentioned above?


I mean to say.. 750W is enough if you are not overclocking and if you are 850w Gold Certified.. and I cannot find the link for corsair.. 

In why the links has been removed?? "MOD EDIT: Removed links to sites. IIRC, Ant PC doesn't use good PSUs.??" There are other links on this threads as well.. Ant PC don't use Good PSU? well I'm not being brand advocate last time I purchased from them 1080Ti and 8700K Cooler Master MW Semi-Modular 750W .. is it bad?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2018)

CORSAIR RM850X (2018) SMPS - 850 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Fully Modular PSU With Active PFC
POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR RMX SERIES™ RM850X — 850 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED FULLY MODULAR PSU

Corsair RM850x V2 Rating - Tom's Hardware



ABHINAV MATHUR said:


> I mean to say.. 750W is enough if you are not overclocking and if you are 850w Gold Certified.. and I cannot find the link for corsair..
> 
> In why the links has been removed?? "MOD EDIT: Removed links to sites. IIRC, Ant PC doesn't use good PSUs.??" There are other links on this threads as well.. Ant PC don't use Good PSU? well I'm not being brand advocate last time I purchased from them 1080Ti and 8700K Cooler Master MW Semi-Modular 750W .. is it bad?


Coolermaster MW series is not good.


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 2, 2018)

ABHINAV MATHUR said:


> I mean to say.. 750W is enough if you are not overclocking and if you are 850w Gold Certified.. and I cannot find the link for corsair..
> 
> In why the links has been removed?? "MOD EDIT: Removed links to sites. IIRC, Ant PC doesn't use good PSUs.??" There are other links on this threads as well.. Ant PC don't use Good PSU? well I'm not being brand advocate last time I purchased from them 1080Ti and 8700K Cooler Master MW Semi-Modular 750W .. is it bad?


 *www.amazon.in/Corsair-Power-Supplies-750W-CP-9020092-NA/dp/B015YEI9NQ This is the one I meant.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> *www.amazon.in/Corsair-Power-Supplies-750W-CP-9020092-NA/dp/B015YEI9NQ This is the one I meant.


Corsair RMx series is very good especially the latest V2 version,just check my previous post.PSUs & other pc components are are always much costlier on amazon except for portable hdd.


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Corsair RMx series is very good especially the latest V2 version,just check my previous post.PSUs & other pc components are are always much costlier on amazon except for portable hdd.


I am getting it at a lower price from a friend and that is why I was interested in this. Do you think this is a good psu? Also will it be enough if I want to overclock my 2700x and 1080Ti strix?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2018)

Actually you don't need a 850W or even a 750W psu(I doubt you will be doing a hardcore overclocking like those experts on youtube do).A good 650W should be enough for your usage(good here means top end models like RMx).


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually you don't need a 850W or even a 750W psu(I doubt you will be doing a hardcore overclocking like those experts on youtube do).A good 650W should be enough for your usage(good here means top end models like RMx).


I am getting this for rs 7.5k and this was bought this year only so I felt it is a good deal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2018)

Then it is a good deal assuming psu is fine with no issues.


----------



## ABHINAV MATHUR (Nov 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> CORSAIR RM850X (2018) SMPS - 850 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Fully Modular PSU With Active PFC
> POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR RMX SERIES™ RM850X — 850 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED FULLY MODULAR PSU
> 
> Corsair RM850x V2 Rating - Tom's Hardware
> ...


Why? Well.. that also depend upon brand preference isn't? Anyway system integrators offer various brands PSU and my friend's pc has corsair vs series for his entry-level build.. i will share his build


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2018)

ABHINAV MATHUR said:


> Why? Well.. that also depend upon brand preference isn't? Anyway system integrators offer various brands PSU and my friend's pc has corsair vs series for his entry-level build.. i will share his build


Go to jonnyguru or any reputed psu review site/forum & you will know why MWE is bad.In fact @chimera201 already posted here a review from jonnyguru of master watt lite model & as per rule of thumb this can be taken as an indicator of overall quality of entire master watt series.
Power Supply Suggestion Thread 2017 Q1
Cooler Master Masterwatt Lite 600W 230V Review

P.S. Corsair VS series is even worse,I would rather delay my whole system building than taking chance with VS series for anything 1050Ti or above & a recent quad core processor.


----------



## Minion (Nov 2, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> I couldn't find this psu anywhere as it is out of stock. Will this PSU be good for my build ? *www.amazon.in/Corsair-Power-Supplies-750W-CP-9020092-NA/dp/B015YEI9NQ



That is overpriced 
Get this
Buy Online | Antec High Current Gamer Gold HCG850 Gold 850W 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular PSU | Price in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2018)

Minion said:


> That is overpriced
> Get this
> Buy Online | Antec High Current Gamer Gold HCG850 Gold 850W 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular PSU | Price in India


Not that great especially at its price range.Also @op just posted that amazon link for reference,he is getting the same psu a few months old for ~7.5k.
Antec High Current Gamer 850W PSU Review: Compact And Powerful


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 3, 2018)

@whitestar_999 @Minion @ABHINAV MATHUR  Thanks for the help so far. I got the psu yesterday. The seller was staying only a few kilometers away so I went to his place and tested it there and bought it. It is in mint condition and has 9.5 years of warranty remaining.


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 7, 2018)

I think I made a big mistake by buying the Acer gn246hl. I found that it doesn't have display port! My gpu is Asus strix 1080Ti non OC. I am not sure now if the monitor is compatible with the gpu I have. I am worried if I can achieve 144 fps with just the dvi port. Any suggestions on this guys?
@whitestar_999 @Minion


----------



## Minion (Nov 7, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> I think I made a big mistake by buying the Acer gn246hl. I found that it doesn't have display port! My gpu is Asus strix 1080Ti non OC. I am not sure now if the monitor is compatible with the gpu I have. I am worried if I can achieve 144 fps with just the dvi port. Any suggestions on this guys?
> @whitestar_999 @Minion


Copied this from google
To output 1080p content at 144Hz, you will need either a dual-link DVI, a DisplayPort, or an HDMI 1.3 
So use HDMI


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2018)

There are very few situations where a displayport can do something which hdmi port can't.


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sorry was traveling so couldn't reply. Anyway I will have to stay put with this monitor. I didn't find any dead pixels so far.


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 11, 2018)

Regarding cabinet I checked the NZXT ones mentioned above but they are kind of expensive. I found this one from Thermaltake THERMALTAKE V200 RGB (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Tempered Glass Side Panel And RGB Controller (Black) Will this provide sufficient cooling now that I am going with 2700x and Asus strix 1080Ti. Will it have enough circulation? I kind of don't see the point of having a glass cover on the front which defeats the whole purpose of having 3 front fans.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2018)

Front fans are most effective in cooling hdd(especially multiple hdd). For cpu cooling main factor is cpu cooler & you can always add top fans/rear fans as exhaust.


----------



## Croma_300 (Nov 27, 2018)

Have been busy with work  
I ordered this Buy Online Deepcool MATREXX 55 Middle Tower Computer Case lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com and I wanted to know 3 or 5 RGB fans I could buy for this case. Also I checked the length of the strix 1080Ti and it looks like it will fit inside this cabinet. Could you suggest some RGB fans that can provide good cooling and air circulation. I plan to use 3 in the front and two on the top. The top ones I thought I will buy from Ali Express but I have no idea about the front ones. I am looking for RGB ones not just on the ring, but the entire fan fins also. The ones I have seen on AliExpress have only RGB rings. The cheaper the better. I don't think I can spend too much on this. Already overshot my budget by a good amount.

Also I asked my friend in the US to but the Ryzen 7 2700x and he bought it for 250USD which is way cheaper than what can be found in India. So now for him to bring it will the customs people catch him? Is there any way to evade the customs duties?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2018)

Just ask your friend to open the cpu box & then just take out the processor in the plastic protective cover it comes with & carry it in backpack/cabin luggage.Very unlikely that he will be asked anything but in rare case somebody ask just say that it is for some electronics/pc project he might need to work on while in India(change the answer a liitle bit based on if he is a student(college project) or a salaried person(work project)).


----------



## Minion (Nov 27, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> Have been busy with work
> I ordered this Buy Online Deepcool MATREXX 55 Middle Tower Computer Case lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com and I wanted to know 3 or 5 RGB fans I could buy for this case. Also I checked the length of the strix 1080Ti and it looks like it will fit inside this cabinet. Could you suggest some RGB fans that can provide good cooling and air circulation. I plan to use 3 in the front and two on the top. The top ones I thought I will buy from Ali Express but I have no idea about the front ones. I am looking for RGB ones not just on the ring, but the entire fan fins also. The ones I have seen on AliExpress have only RGB rings. The cheaper the better. I don't think I can spend too much on this. Already overshot my budget by a good amount.
> 
> Also I asked my friend in the US to but the Ryzen 7 2700x and he bought it for 250USD which is way cheaper than what can be found in India. So now for him to bring it will the customs people catch him? Is there any way to evade the customs duties?


Case Fans
COOLER MASTER MASTERFAN MF120L RGB - 120MM Cabinet Fan With RGB


----------



## Croma_300 (Dec 24, 2018)

Finally got my ryzen 7 2700x from the US. Including tax it cost Rs 18200. I had a friend bring it.


----------



## Croma_300 (Dec 24, 2018)

I am planning to buy an NVMe PCI-E SSD 500GB for having my windows and Ubuntu as boot. I have zeroed in on Buy Online SAMSUNG 970 EVO M.2 2280 500GB PCIe NVMe SSD MZ-V7E500BW In India . I wanted to know will my motherboard support it(MSI X470 Gaming Plus) along with a 1 TB SATA SSD. Please give your opinions. I will be using this NVMe PCI-E only for windows and ubuntu OS and will be storing my deep learning datasets on this. I was hoping with this the bootup of ubuntu and windows 10 will be faster than SATA.


One more query - Will this NVMe PCI-E overheat as I have seen online that NVMe PCI-E overheats and degrades the performance.


----------



## Croma_300 (Dec 24, 2018)

Minion said:


> Case Fans
> COOLER MASTER MASTERFAN MF120L RGB - 120MM Cabinet Fan With RGB


If I buy 6 of these will my mobo (MSI X470 Gaming Plus) will I be able to plug all  of them to my motherboard? I have the deepcool matrexx cabinet which already has an RGB lighting so I think even that needs to be connected to the motherboard.


----------



## Minion (Dec 24, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> I am planning to buy an NVMe PCI-E SSD 500GB for having my windows and Ubuntu as boot. I have zeroed in on Buy Online SAMSUNG 970 EVO M.2 2280 500GB PCIe NVMe SSD MZ-V7E500BW In India . I wanted to know will my motherboard support it(MSI X470 Gaming Plus) along with a 1 TB SATA SSD. Please give your opinions. I will be using this NVMe PCI-E only for windows and ubuntu OS and will be storing my deep learning datasets on this. I was hoping with this the bootup of ubuntu and windows 10 will be faster than SATA.
> 
> 
> One more query - Will this NVMe PCI-E overheat as I have seen online that NVMe PCI-E overheats and degrades the performance.



Yes,your motherboard will support and for SSD I would choose below mentioned SSD its slightly slower but way cheaper than Samsung
Buy Online ADATA XPG SX8200 480GB PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200NP-480GT-C In India


----------



## Minion (Dec 24, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> If I buy 6 of these will my mobo (MSI X470 Gaming Plus) will I be able to plug all  of them to my motherboard? I have the deepcool matrexx cabinet which already has an RGB lighting so I think even that needs to be connected to the motherboard.


You shouldn't have bought a case with front glass these cases are terrible at providing sufficient air flow. Case with front mesh design are much better. 

According to specs provided in their website it doesn't contain any fans please confirm if it comes with fans or not
MATREXX 55 DEEPCOOL- Cases

This case doesn't comes with any fans so you will need
3 fans for front
1 for rear


----------



## Croma_300 (Dec 24, 2018)

Minion said:


> You shouldn't have bought a case with front glass these cases are terrible at providing sufficient air flow. Case with front mesh design are much better.
> 
> According to specs provided in their website it doesn't contain any fans please confirm if it comes with fans or not
> MATREXX 55 DEEPCOOL- Cases
> ...


You're right. The cabinet I bought doesn't include fans so I went ahead with the CM fans you suggested. I ordered only 3.  Forgot completely about the rear fan


----------



## Minion (Dec 25, 2018)

Croma_300 said:


> You're right. The cabinet I bought doesn't include fans so I went ahead with the CM fans you suggested. I ordered only 3.  Forgot completely about the rear fan


no problem order 1 more


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2018)

Minion said:


> Yes,your motherboard will support and for SSD I would choose below mentioned SSD its slightly slower but way cheaper than Samsung
> Buy Online ADATA XPG SX8200 480GB PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200NP-480GT-C In India


Amazon US site reviews suggest that adata nvme ssd runs much hotter than similar samsung models.it seems those reviews are for older/cheaper series,this sx8200 series seems fine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Amazon US site reviews suggest that adata nvme ssd runs much hotter than similar samsung models.


Ohh Holy Sh@it man
I thought of buying it when I am going for my desktop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ohh Holy Sh@it man
> I thought of buying it when I am going for my desktop.


See above,edited my previous post.It seems this latest SX8200 series is fine.


----------



## Croma_300 (Dec 28, 2018)

I had cancelled the order for the rgb fans and I found that they have 3 pin connectors and after seeing the photo of the gaming plus x470, I think it has 4- pin headers. And on their website they're saying it has 6 fan headers, does that mean I can connect 6 cpu fans? Then what about the processor fan? Also the deepcool matrexx 55 I have, has an RGB strip on the front. Is there a separate header I can connect it to on the motherboards?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2018)

That was not an issue.
Case fans 3 pin, Motherboard 4 pin - [Solved] - Motherboards

Processor fan has a separate dedicated header(it will be marked as cpu fan on mobo/in manual diagrams).

See the cabinet manual for exact connection type.


----------



## Croma_300 (Dec 29, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> That was not an issue.
> Case fans 3 pin, Motherboard 4 pin - [Solved] - Motherboards
> 
> Processor fan has a separate dedicated header(it will be marked as cpu fan on mobo/in manual diagrams).
> ...


But then wouldn't it be running at a constant speed all the time? Will that increase the noise even when the pc is idle?
Also I something like a Y splitter for fans. Will it be of help if I need to have 7 case rgb fans and the motherboard has only 6 fan headers(including for the processor)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2018)

Bios/mobo should have some option to control fans even if they are 3 pins.7 case fans are overkill but if you really need them then y-splitter for fans are there.
*www.amazon.in/Power-Connector-Adapter-Splitter-Computer/dp/B076Q646YF


----------



## Croma_300 (Feb 17, 2019)

Sorry I wasn't at my current place for sometime where the final rig was built. The rig is finally complete. Specifications are:
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
MSI X470 Gaming Plus Motherboard
16GB 3200MHz RGB HyperX(2x8GB)
Asus Strix GTX 1080Ti 11GB
500GB Samsung 960EVO NVMe PCI-E
1TB SSD Sansung 860 EVO
2TB SSHD Seagate
Monitor 1- Acer GN246HL 24inch 144hz 1080p 
Monitor 2-Acer s271hl 27inch 60hz 1080p
Cabinet- Deepcool Matrexx 55
Corsair RM750X
6x Deepcool RGB fans

I have been running deep learning algorithms for my experiments and the GPU memory usage goes above 10GB but the training speed is really fast. 
I really appreciate the help everyone here put out for building this rig. Thanks a ton!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2019)

It's a good config but you could have got MSI B450 gaming pro carbon ac for the same price with more features(it has integrated AC wifi too) as there is not much difference between them except if you want to simultaneously use both pcie 3.0 x16 slots in future in which case X470 gaming plus is the only good option at this price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2019)

P.S. Checked the earlier pages & now remembered that 2-3 months back B450 gaming pro carbon ac was either unavailable or priced much higher than current price so didn't suggest it.


----------



## monkey (Feb 18, 2019)

How much was the damage?


----------



## Croma_300 (Feb 28, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X - Rs 18,200 (Got it for black friday sale from Microcenter Michigan) incl. of tax
MSI X470 Gaming Plus Motherboard - Rs. 14,695
16GB 3200MHz RGB HyperX(2x8GB) - 12,400
Asus Strix GTX 1080Ti 11GB(Used with 1.5 years warranty remaining) - Rs 48,000
500GB Samsung 960EVO NVMe PCI-E - Rs 13, 400
1TB SSD Sansung 860 EVO- Rs 17,750
2TB SSHD Seagate(Got it from Newegg) - Rs. 5800
Monitor 1- Acer GN246HL 24inch 144hz 1080p - Rs 15500 (Paytm offer)
Monitor 2-Acer s271hl 27inch 60hz 1080p -  Rs 11,385
Cabinet- Deepcool Matrexx 55 - Rs. 3750
Corsair RM750X(Used 9.5 years warranty remaining) - Rs. 7600
6x Deepcool RGB fans - Rs 7300

Total - Rs. 175,780


----------



## monkey (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't know about you but I would not feel comfortable with second hand GPU with 1.5 years warranty for 48k when I could get brand new Zotac GPU for 61k with 5 years warranty. Its difference of 13k but feel justifiable when one is spending 1.75L on a rig.

Anyways enjoy your purchase...


----------



## Croma_300 (Mar 1, 2019)

monkey said:


> I don't know about you but I would not feel comfortable with second hand GPU with 1.5 years warranty for 48k when I could get brand new Zotac GPU for 61k with 5 years warranty. Its difference of 13k but feel justifiable when one is spending 1.75L on a rig.
> 
> Anyways enjoy your purchase...


I don't remember seeing a 1080Ti for 61k. Is it the 2 fan version? The lowest I found was 69900 from MSI. Plus I will be moving to the US, so global warranty won't be there for Zotac or Asus. Only EVGA has it and I was planning to get EVGA FTW3 1080Ti from Newegg but around 2 weeks before buying, they introduced VAT so that made hiked the price from Rs 53k to around 70K  and if something goes wrong I will have to ship it, so I decided not to go with it. Yes I would have bought it if not for the VAT.


----------



## Croma_300 (Mar 1, 2019)

monkey said:


> I don't know about you but I would not feel comfortable with second hand GPU with 1.5 years warranty for 48k when I could get brand new Zotac GPU for 61k with 5 years warranty. Its difference of 13k but feel justifiable when one is spending 1.75L on a rig.
> 
> Anyways enjoy your purchase...


Thanks btw


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 2, 2019)

Croma_300 said:


> from Newegg but around 2 weeks before buying, they introduced VAT


VAT is usually in EU but not USA.


----------

